# It's The Simple Things (txt heavy)



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

That often seem so hard with my biggin'. Yesterday was one of the highlights of my relationship with my dog and her ability to overcome her past and her fearful nature. First, I need to elaborate a little on her backstory:

For those that haven't already heard me tell this story, here goes nothing! Alex and two of her 'sisters' were found in an abandoned, foreclosed home by the SPCA of Central Florida. The pups were too small to be put up for adoption, and had a few medical issues to be tended to. After some time in foster and the health conditions under control, the three of them (my baby included) were spayed and put up for adoption. One was adopted while two (my baby still included) were still up for adoption. She wasn't the prettiest of the two - heck, she looked somewhat like a drowned rat - but something in her eyes caught me and I knew she was mine.

I took her home, and soon found out that when she was away from her sister, she was a ball of scared puppy that looked as if you'd threatened to shoot her with a shotgun at point blank. She refused to eat for the entire first day, and found that the little space between her crate and the loveseat was suitable to hide from everyhing, me included.

It took her a week to finally warm up to me and really start to show happiness by 'smiling' and wagging her tail at me when I would talk to her or pet her. The next hurdle was the leash. She either didn't understand it or she hated it for some reason (used against her in an ill manner) and didn't want anything to do with it. To this day, she still cowers in a corner when I grab the leash. 

She always used to be deathly afraid of other dogs. All of these hurdles were very frustrating for me, and disheartening. I worried that my dog would never be normal, and worse that she would never be happy. I vowed to always do best by my dog, and to work through her insecurities to help her be confident and happy. I did just that. In fact, she came most out of her shell after she met Zira, her new best friend GSD puppy. That dog is so outgoing, she'd probably befriend an alligator if she could. The confidence exuded from this crazy, loveable pup seemed to have a positive effect on Alex, because now, she happily greets other dogs just about everywhere.

Another something (on top of everything else) that she didn't seem to understand was pottying outside of her home or on a leash. Understandably, she refused to potty outside of home due to a fearful disposition (at that time) and would not walk very well on a leash.

I am so proud to say, that despite all of this, she visited a strange dog park yesterday. Not only did she stop in the middle of playing to go off on the side of the park to potty.......but she did #2. Now normally, a person wouldn't jump up excited and praise their dog like a flailing moron when it poos in a dog park......but we aren't normal. So that's exactly what I did. She wagged her tail a little and simply looked at me as if to say 'so? I do this all the time...' Regardless, it was a great day.

There are quite a few other accomplishments we have seemed to have and quite a few emotional/behavioral issues that we've worked through and coped with through the last (almost) year. I couldn't be any more proud of Alex and all that she's had to go through and overcome, despite it all staring her in the face. She's such an amazing animal, and I couldn't ask for a better dog.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Enjoyed your story. Good job. I agree, it's the simple little baby steps in the right diction that gives us joy.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

That's so great  It's so nice to see them settle and become happy.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks, guys! It kept me very motivated to keep going with her the rest of the week, even when we got tired and she would start to get bored (doing obedience, not just the outside-our-yard-potty-training). In fact, in her obedience class we also dabble a little in simple agility to get the confidence of the dogs up and to expand on things we can do with our dogs. Today I was very proud of her - she finally jumped the three level jump (I think it's about 3ft tall) and didn't knock the poll down or hesitate! It was a clean, clear jump.

And on top of it all, she did a heel, stop, and sit all with slight physical direction, no verbal cues. And she did it perfectly! The trainer was really proud of both of us. She couldn't get enough of my love today, haha, I was constantly loving on all her big accomplishments.

Let's just say, it's been a good week for Alex (despite all the small faults here and there).


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Great story! You should be proud of her, and yourself!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

You must be so proud! What a great story!


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank you, I am very proud!

I took a picture yesterday afternoon while I was working with Alex on her sit/stay in the pet store. She let me get to the end of her 30ft lead four times yesterday (and almost let me go around the corner, but not quite) while I was working with her. I couldn't be more proud - staying is probably the hardest thing for her. I think it has to do with her 'rescue mentality' and her insecurity of being alone. Anyway, the picture is sorta grainy, but I'm just so proud!


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Especially with her favorite aisle in front of her - the toys she tries to steal, lol.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Are you sure she has husky in her? I see NOTHING but sable GSD! She could absolutely get an ILP number from the AKC as a purebred. Shore looks thoroughbred to me!!!



Alexandria610 said:


>


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> Are you sure she has husky in her? I see NOTHING but sable GSD! She could absolutely get an ILP number from the AKC as a purebred. *Shore looks thoroughbred to me!!!*


ROFLMAO! Sometimes, she really does....excuse my ignorance to the PB world, but what is an ILP number? I wish I had the money for a blood-DNA test. I would LOVE to know if she's pure or not, just to quell my curiousity and to be able to tell anyone that asked exactly what she is. Oh well lol. The people at the store like to call her the little coyote.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

And ILP or PAL number is a number that the AKC gives to dogs who look purebred but have no papers for a variety of reasons. Once you have that number, you can enter AKC events like tracking, obedience, agility, rally. They also have the mixed breed registry but I think you can do more with and ILP number. 

American Kennel Club - Purebred Alternative Listing/Indefinite Listing Privilege

So, if she is spayed then take some pictures of her, fill out the paperwork and send them a check.  Then all that training really will come in handy! Jax has one!

I hear those DNA tests aren't very accurate anyways.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh wow, that's really awesome! But how would they know if she was PB or not? I guess it wouldn't matter, huh?


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> Are you sure she has husky in her? I see NOTHING but sable GSD! She could absolutely get an ILP number from the AKC as a purebred. *Sure* looks thoroughbred to me!!!


I agree (but corrected Jax's spelling in the quote )

Do you have pictures of her standing and better quality (no offense)? She is gorgeous!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

They look at the pictures to see if she looks like one.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

gsdraven said:


> I agree (but corrected Jax's spelling in the quote )


hey...I did that on purpose!! :rofl:


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> Do you have pictures of her standing and better quality (no offense)? She is gorgeous!


No offense taken! I can see if I can get some of her like they ask....lemme go try


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

These are the ones I sent in for Jax



















You need a side and a straight on shot against a contrasting background.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Congratulations to you both on all your hard work. Bringing a timid dog out of her shell is a big challenge and the small victories seem huge. When you have succeeded in making a permanent change it's fantastic! Yes, yes, it shore is!


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Well it tried to rain on us (and I stepped in ants)!! But I got a few shots of her. How do these look? She didn't want to stand still for very long 

Front:










Side:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

She'll pass. Her eyes are light but that is the only questionable trait.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

It's kinda funny - the more I look at her, and the older she gets..........the more she really, really, really looks like a pure GSD to me. Can't wait to post her winter pics this year! Her puppy winter pics were cute so I can't wait to see what she'll look like a year later with her fluffy coat.

And as far as her eyes go, I've noticed, too, that she sometimes has golden eyes, and sometimes a burnt sienna/dark brownish red eyes. Is that strange?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Siberian Husky's have blue eyes, right? I really don't see anything but GSD in her. You said she was abandoned? So how does anyone know she has husky in her? What indication was there?

As far as her eyes, I pulled a purebred GSD from our local shelter for rescue and his eyes were light. And in a dark face so they looked even lighter. That might be the case with her as well.

I'll bet ya she'll get her ILP number.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

They're usually blue/bluish green and sometimes green. But I've seen some with more golden colored eyes. All I got from the people at the SPCA was that she (and at least two other pups - both looked almost like pure husky puppies) were 'sisters' but I can't be 100% sure if they were just about the same age and just abandoned in the same house (probably as part of some breeding ring or something, and nobody purchased the last few - my dog included). But as far as her exact origins and breeding, there's honestly noooooo clue as to what she is - only what she looks like and the two dogs that were around her age that were found with her.

I only got to see the one pup that was with her, but she didn't look too much like Alex. They had a similar body shape (but then again, some huskies and shepherds do), but Alex was pretty considerably smaller than the husky. I just assumed she was the runt. She had little scabs on her ear tips, too, where the one pup bit at her for play.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm going with GSD then.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm excited to submit this form and the pictures 

So when it mentions the little section about her not being listed as something other than a GSD, does that also apply to her vet records? 'Cause that's what they have her listed as - a GSD mix


----------

